# Take-Two: Gerüchte zur Übernahme des GTA 5-Publishers durch Activision



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Take-Two: Gerüchte zur Übernahme des GTA 5-Publishers durch Activision* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Take-Two: Gerüchte zur Übernahme des GTA 5-Publishers durch Activision


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2014)

Ich bezweifle mal das Rockstar sein bestes Pferd aus dem Stall läßt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle mal das Rockstar sein bestes Pferd aus dem Stall läßt.



Rockstar hat da relativ wenig zu sagen.
Sie sind eine hundertprozentige Tochter von Take-Two.
Und wenn der Take-Two-Chef beschließt seine Firma zu verkaufen, kann Rockstar da wenig gegen machen.


----------



## MichaelG (1. September 2014)

Dann hieße es bei GTA VI Rockstar/Activision und bei Activisions Marktgefühl wohl am besten jährliche Releases der GTA-Reihe ? Na denn gutes Nächtle.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann hieße es bei GTA VI Rockstar/Activision und bei Activisions Marktgefühl wohl am besten jährliche Releases der GTA-Reihe ? Na denn gutes Nächtle.



Ja, aber ich persönlich glaube auch nicht an die Gerüchte.
Take-Two hat zwar ein dickes Portfolio, aber irgendwie passt das nicht zu Activision, die eher auf wenige, dafür umsatzstarke Titel setzen.


----------



## springenderBusch (1. September 2014)

Alle Jahre wieder, oder ?


----------



## Chronik (1. September 2014)

Sind jetzt irgendwelche negative Ereignisse zu erwarten (Client/Plattform/DRM technisch gesehen)?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Sind jetzt irgendwelche negative Ereignisse zu erwarten (Client/Plattform/DRM technisch gesehen)?



Bisher ist gar nichts zu erwarten, da es sich nur um Gerüchte handelt.
Ob es am Ende tatsächlich zu einer Übernahme kommt, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Vordack (1. September 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> Sind jetzt irgendwelche negative Ereignisse zu erwarten (Client/Plattform/DRM technisch gesehen)?



Wir werden alle sterben !!!!!


----------



## Zocker4ever (1. September 2014)

Möchte nur kurz auf einen Rechtschreibfehler hinweisen. Beim Zweiten mal wurde "Skylandes" und nicht Skylanders geschrieben.

Btw. hatte Activision nicht schon öfter die Übernahme von Take 2 gewollt oder verwechsle ich das gerade mit THQ vor ein paar Jahren?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

Zocker4ever schrieb:


> Möchte nur kurz auf einen Rechtschreibfehler hinweisen. Beim Zweiten mal wurde "Skylandes" und nicht Skylanders



Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Kerusame (1. September 2014)

passen würds wirklich nicht zu acti-bliz. aber genau das könnte auch der grund sein, warum sie es anstreben.
die bisherige strategie von acti-bliz kann nämlich auch schnell mal nach hinten los gehen, falls die spieler der x-ten wiederholung oder erweiterung des selben spiels überdrüssig werden. sogesehen könnte take2 auch eine art not-standbein werden, sollten neue marken, wie destiny, nicht den gewünschten erfolg bringen. eines muss aber auch klar sein, take2 würde sich bestimmt gut auszahlen lassen. gerade GTA als die computerspielmarke schlechthin wird sicherlich nicht billig. da ist fraglich ob acti-bliz dazu bereit ist, den entsprechenden betrag aufzubringen.

sollte so eine übernahme tatsächlich im raum stehen, hoffe ich, dass rockstar in seiner momentanen form und arbeitsweise bestehen darf, mit dem entsprechenden budget. ich hab lieber alle 5 jahre ein gutes GTA als jedes jahr das selbe.
das selbe gilt im übrigen für andere take2-marken wie borderlands oder bioshock.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> eines muss aber auch klar sein, take2 würde sich bestimmt gut auszahlen lassen. gerade GTA als die computerspielmarke schlechthin wird sicherlich nicht billig.



Jo, das würde auf jeden Fall einiges kosten.
EA hat vor ein paar Jahren mal 2 Milliarden für Take-Two geboten, die waren den Anteilseignern aber nicht genug.


----------



## Orzhov (1. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Jährliche Releases der GTA-Reihe ? Na denn gutes Nächtle.



Genau das ist auch in meiner Überlegung das Worst Case Szenario. Am Besten dann noch mit verschiedenen Entwicklerteams, damit man bloß jedes Jahr den Termin schafft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. September 2014)

Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Es wäre auch nicht so gut für die Spielebranche, weil Konkurrenz belebt immer das Geschäft. Je mehr unterschiedliche Publisher es gibt, desto besser ist es.


----------



## eOP (1. September 2014)

Dann könnte man sich schonmal auf eine GTA 5 Version auf dem Pc für 70 € freuen


----------



## bitpower109 (1. September 2014)

Na hoffentlich nicht...


----------



## Reder (1. September 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> sollte so eine übernahme tatsächlich im raum stehen, hoffe ich, dass rockstar in seiner momentanen form und arbeitsweise bestehen darf, mit dem entsprechenden budget. ich hab lieber alle 5 jahre ein gutes GTA als jedes jahr das selbe.



 Das Unterschreibe ich. Wirklich klasse ausgedrückt. Gutding will weile haben.


----------



## hawkytonk (1. September 2014)

Meine Meinung dazu: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2014)

Dass Take Two sich übernehmen lassen könnte ist ungefähr genau so warscheinlich wie dass sich Valve jemals verkaufen würde 

Nämlich 0% Warscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dass Take Two sich übernehmen lassen könnte ist ungefähr genau so warscheinlich wie dass sich Valve jemals verkaufen würde
> 
> Nämlich 0% Warscheinlichkeit.



Wie kommst du darauf?
Als EA damals geboten hat, waren die Verantwortlichen nicht unbedingt abgeneigt. Die gebotene Summe war ihnen nur zu niedrig.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Als EA damals geboten hat, waren die Verantwortlichen nicht unbedingt abgeneigt. Die gebotene Summe war ihnen nur zu niedrig.



Weil GTA zu den besten Marken dieser Branche gehört und das verkauft man nicht einfach mal so.
Wenn man seinen Wert kennt dann ist jeder Preis zu niedrig


----------



## GL0BETR0TTER (2. September 2014)

So versucht halt ein Publisher sein Portfolio zu erweitern.
Nur weiß man das Activision fiele Entwickler geschlossen hat, die halt nicht ins Konzept passen.
Ich hoffe nur das Take-Two nicht dieses angebot zustimmt, das wäre fatal für viele Entwickler.


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Als EA damals geboten hat, waren die Verantwortlichen nicht unbedingt abgeneigt. Die gebotene Summe war ihnen nur zu niedrig.



Alles eine Frage der gebotenen Summen und der Preisvorstellung der aktuellen Inhaber. Selbst bei Valve könnten sie (wenn es auch unwahrscheinlich ist) schwach werden, wenn jemand eine entsprechend hohe Summe in Aussicht stellt.


----------



## Vordack (2. September 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil GTA zu den besten Marken dieser Branche gehört und das verkauft man nicht einfach mal so.
> Wenn man seinen Wert kennt dann ist jeder Preis zu niedrig



LOL

Selten so gelacht 

Sorry, aber in Anbetracht dessen daß der Axel Springer Verlag gerade zu Anfang des Jahres seine TOP TITEL Hörzu, TV Digital, Hörzu und das Hamburger Abendblatt verkauft hat zeigt daß so etwas durchaus passiert. Was Du da von Dir gibst hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun sondern ist sehr naiv. Es gibt zu viele äußere Faktoren die Du nicht kennst.

Ich musste spontan so los lachen da ich einer der Betroffenen bin und ich dann so etwas, von der Realität entferntes, hier lesen muss (und der Betreffende es Bierernst meint). Glaub mir, so dachte ich auch mal


----------



## MichaelG (2. September 2014)

Wenn Du einer der Betroffenen bist, müßtest Du die Lage aber auch kennen: Die Printpresse geht in den letzten Jahren aber auch gerade aktuell immer mehr den Bach herunter. Viele Zeitungen/Zeitschriften/Verlage kämpfen mehr oder weniger um das nackte Überleben, auch jahrelang etablierte Zeitungen und Zeitschriften (selbst etablierte Tageszeitungen!) werden der Reihe nach eingestellt, weil die Absatzzahlen schlichtweg nicht mehr da sind. 

Auch Topmarken und Zugpferde der Printbranche haben mittlerweile mit deutlich sinkenden Absatzzahlen zu kämpfen. Von daher war der Verkauf der Printabteilungen durch Springer nur eine logische Konsequenz und wahrscheinlich gerade rechtzeitig. Sie wollen sich mehr auf die digitalen Sparten konzentrieren.

Was aktuell noch (einigermaßen) läuft (wie lange ist aber auch offen) sind die Sparten der AMS (AMS/Sport Auto/Motor Klassik), die Bildsparten (Bild/BAMS/CB/CBS/Auto Bild/Auto Bild Classic) - da interessieren mich eh nur die Autobild Classic und ab und zu die CBS, wenn eine nette Vollversion dabei ist), die Ausgaben von Oldtimer-Markt/Oldtimer-Praxis sowie einige Ausgaben vom Delius Klasing Verlag, einige Nischenzeitungen mit größeren Erscheinungsintervallen und halt Zeitschriften wie Playboy. Danach wird die Luft aber auch langsam dünner. 

Selbst die Scene-Zeitungen (Ford/Porsche/Opel/VW-Scene oder Tuningzeitungen und wie sie alle heißen) laufen vom Absatz her nicht mehr so problemfrei wie früher. Wobei die Scene-Zeitung auch eher nicht (mehr) meinen Geschmacksnerv trifft. Da gibt es deutlich bessere Lektüre.

Auch die klassischen TV-Zeitschriften sind nicht mehr so auflagenstark wie früher und kämpfen (nicht zuletzt wegen dem Internet-Angebot aber auch aufgrund eigener interner Konkurrenzsituationen) um das Überleben.

Die Thematik der Printszene kann man aber eben auch gerade deshalb nicht 1:1 auf die Computerbranche übertragen. Das ist genauso großer Bullshit.


----------



## ChrisCTDKS (3. März 2015)

Wenn man sich mal bei Wiki die Spieleliste anguckt dann sollte es besser so bleiben wie es ist. Ich war gerade ein wenig überrascht das die so Abwechslungsreich ist.
Ein TopTitel pro Laden und das System (Innovation, Spass) Stimmt


----------



## Vordack (3. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du einer der Betroffenen bist, müßtest Du die Lage aber auch kennen: Die Printpresse geht in den letzten Jahren aber auch gerade aktuell immer mehr den Bach herunter. Viele Zeitungen/Zeitschriften/Verlage kämpfen mehr oder weniger um das nackte Überleben, auch jahrelang etablierte Zeitungen und Zeitschriften (selbst etablierte Tageszeitungen!) werden der Reihe nach eingestellt, weil die Absatzzahlen schlichtweg nicht mehr da sind.
> 
> Auch Topmarken und Zugpferde der Printbranche haben mittlerweile mit deutlich sinkenden Absatzzahlen zu kämpfen. Von daher war der Verkauf der Printabteilungen durch Springer nur eine logische Konsequenz und wahrscheinlich gerade rechtzeitig. Sie wollen sich mehr auf die digitalen Sparten konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



Alles schön und gut, kennen wir ja alle, nur hier ging es um Idealvorstellungen... (Wenn man seinen Wert kennt dann ist jeder Preis zu niedrig). Die verkauften Titel gehören immer noch zu den Top Sellern (was den Preis natürlich nach oben treibt), aber Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen wie viele Tränen geflossen sind als die ersten Titel des Hausen verkauft worden. Desweiteren wird der Print Markt noch länger bestehen bleiben als viele meinen, der Digital Markt entwickelt sich nicht so wie erwartet.

Hier geht es zum großen Teilen darum was bei Springer anfing zu passieren als sie eine AG wurden. Es geht nur noch darum die Aktionäre glücklichzustellen. Die magischen Worte in jeder Aktionärskonferenz sind "Zukunft" und "Digital", bzw. "Profit". Desweiteren gibt es einen simplen Weg wie man jedes Jahr schwarze Zahlen schreibt - einfach immer mehr verkaufen/ausgliedern. Dir ist sicherlich bewusst daß Springer in den letzten Jahren systematischPortfolio reduziert hat... seitdem es eine AG wurde. Dieses System ist zum scheitern verurteilt, aber warum so langfristig denken wenn die Option Digital besteht?

*Es geht um Geld, nicht um sinnvolle Entscheidungen. Wir leben ja in der Realität.*

edit: Ich hab die Aussage extra Fett gemacht


----------



## MichaelG (3. März 2015)

So sieht es aus. Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Und wie es den direkt Betroffenen geht kann ich vollkommen verstehen. Keine Frage. Die werden leider aber wenn überhaupt als Letzte gefragt.


----------



## Vordack (3. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Und wie es den direkt Betroffenen geht kann ich vollkommen verstehen. Keine Frage. Die werden leider aber wenn überhaupt als Letzte gefragt.



Danke, und eben die Aussage *Es geht um Geld, nicht um sinnvolle Entscheidungen. Wir leben ja in der Realität.* kann man doch leider auch auf den Computerspielemarkt übertragen.


----------



## Batze (3. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dass Take Two sich übernehmen lassen könnte ist ungefähr genau so warscheinlich wie dass sich Valve jemals verkaufen würde
> 
> Nämlich 0% Warscheinlichkeit.



Dann erklär uns doch mal was dich zu dieser Feststellung bringt.
Was meinst du wenn Google oder Apple ins Gamer Geschäft einsteigen würden und mal ihre Scheckbücher zücken. Gegen diese beiden wirklichen Riesen sind Valve und Take Two nur ein mittlerer Husten.
Es ist wie immer alles nur eine Frage des Geldes. Wenn den Aktionären ein Angebot vorliegt das akzeptabel ist, dann sagen die Ja, fertig ist das Geschäft. Niemand, oder die wenigsten von diesen Typen kennt so etwas wie GTA, die interessiert nur Börsendiagramme und anstehende Gewinne.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil GTA zu den besten Marken dieser Branche gehört und das verkauft man nicht einfach mal so.
> Wenn man seinen Wert kennt dann ist jeder Preis zu niedrig



Es geht hier nicht um GTA, sondern um eine gesamte Firmenübernahme, und da spielt GTA nur eine Rolle, aber in der Summe nicht wichtiger als das Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. März 2015)

Gibt es einen Grund, dass dieses ein halbes Jahr alte Thema wieder ausgegraben wurde?
An den Gerüchten war ja offenbar nichts dran, sonst hätte sich da inzwischen mehr getan.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Grund, dass dieses ein halbes Jahr alte Thema wieder ausgegraben wurde?
> An den Gerüchten war ja offenbar nichts dran, sonst hätte sich da inzwischen mehr getan.



Ist doch egal.
Da es eh ein Gerücht war, kann das immer wieder auftauchen (oder ist nie weg).
Von dem her kann man einfach mal so ein altes Thema mal wieder nach Vorn holen.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. März 2015)

Batze ist halt langweilig und er sucht unbedingt eine Diskussion. Kann er weitersuchen... vll findet er in nem Jahr ein weiteres Thread wo seit geraumer Zeit niemand mehr postet 

Zum Thema Valve Verkauf. GabeN hat es früher ganz deutlich und klar zu verstehen gegeben.
In einem alten Statement sagt er dass er Valve lieber schließen würde als dass er es an jemanden verkauft, nur damit jemand versucht noch mehr Geld zu machen.

Valve ist in privatem Besitz und dementsprechend eigentlich komplett unabhängig. GabeN ist Milliardär. Mit so einem Laden macht man auf Jahre gesehen viel mehr Geld als dass man es an jemandem verkaufen würde.
Was will man denn mehr? Valve ist der beste Arbeitsgeber in dieser Branche, Marktführer im PC Gaming Bereich und komplett unabhängig.

Da kannst du spekulieren wie du möchtest aber das wird nie passieren.
Er sollte nur zusehen dass er einen würdigen Nachfolger findet und Valve für immer das bleibt was es ist. 

>unabhängig<


----------



## Batze (3. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Batze ist halt langweilig und er sucht unbedingt eine Diskussion. Kann er weitersuchen... vll findet er in nem Jahr ein weiteres Thread wo seit geraumer Zeit niemand mehr postet



Ich habe den Thread nicht ausgegraben, sondern nur mit geantwortet und dabei nicht aufs Datum geachtet. Also lass mal bitte deine blöden Unterstellungen.


----------



## springenderBusch (3. März 2015)

Ich bin auch hier! Ich bin auch hier!
He he he !


----------



## springenderBusch (3. März 2015)

Hey, ich kann nicht anders.
Jetzt ist es genau ein halbes Jahr her.
Wie ist es euch ergangen?
Was ist alles passiert?
Was gibt's sonst für Neuigkeiten ?
Ist die Übernahme durch oder abgewehrt?


----------



## doomkeeper (3. März 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Hey, ich kann nicht anders.
> Jetzt ist es genau ein halbes Jahr her.
> Wie ist es euch ergangen?
> Was ist alles passiert?
> ...



Take two wurde von Valve gekauft und das Studio wurde jetzt umgetauft auf Take 3. Half Life 3 confirmed


----------



## LOX-TT (3. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Take two wurde von Valve gekauft und das Studio wurde jetzt umgetauft auf Take 3. Half Life 3 confirmed



*Take³* natürlich


----------



## springenderBusch (3. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Take two wurde von Valve gekauft und das Studio wurde jetzt umgetauft auf Take 3. Half Life 3 confirmed





LOX-TT schrieb:


> *Take³* natürlich


Ja JA JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ist das GEIL.
Das kann nur ein Klassiker werden........hoffe ich.
Gibt's es schon näheres über das Spiel ?????

Wie ist es den Mitarbeitern von Take 2  bei der Übernahme ergangen ?
Wie hat sich Valve seid dem entwickelt ?
Ich war schon eine Weile nicht mehr im Forum und Spielemäßig unterwegs. und gerade dann passieren die ganz großen Sachen !
Erzählt erzählt !
Gibt es da auch Artikel auf PCGames.de dazu ? Könntet ihr die verlinken ?!!?



Geil geil geil ..............!!!.....................................wuuuuhuuuuuuuu.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. März 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Gibt's es schon näheres über das Spiel ?????


Laut Gerüchten wird es nur mit Steam laufen.



> Wie ist es den Mitarbeitern von Take 2  bei der Übernahme ergangen ?


Jeder Mitarbeiter wurde zusätzlich mit 3 virtuellen Hüten für TF2 angelockt. Da konnten sie nicht mehr nein sagen


> Wie hat sich Valve seid dem entwickelt ?


Take ³ wurde zu einem reinem Half Life Studio "degradiert" damit Valve endlich diese Verantwortung nicht mehr tragen muss


----------

